# Ever hear a story that made you re-think riding?



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

I apologize for this sounding so Debbie Downer. I just need horsey people to talk to.

I had been losing some confidence in riding lately. We recently moved to Virginia and I hadn't had time to find a new barn to continue my lessons. I was doing beginner hunters and I wanted to move into just beginner dressage( just to better understand how a horse moves and collection etc)

I've started recently getting fearful and anxious while looking for a new barn. Like there is something telling me that I'm going to get hurt. Really hurt. I just turned 40 and while that's not old by any means, I'm also not 15. 
I actually started to re-think riding. Then just yesterday I mentioned horses to our neighbor and he starts telling us how the neighbors down the road us have a paralyzed daughter. I swear I was thinking, "Please don't say from a horse. Please." 

So then he tells us how this girl was a dancer and experience rider and one day her horse reared for no reason and she fell. I found her story in several places online. She talks about how she took a fall like she'd taken 100 times before. She slid right off the side of the saddle. Only this time after she landed she couldn't feel her legs. This girl was 21 years old and now she's paralyzed for life. 

So as I'm sitting her now, I've lost my mojo. Of course this can change tomorrow. It can change tonight. 

How can I be so terrified of something I love so much? I love riding. I really do. But that stinkin' fear in the back of my mind stops me. 

This was more of a vent than anything else. I'm sorry for sounding so negative. Has anyone ever had this happen to them? 

I told my husband and bless his heart, he says to me, "Well why don't you buy one of those fluffy Gypsy horses down the road? Arent' they really calm and never rear?" I said, " I think any horse can rear if it wants and those beauties are like 10,000 in the US." 
He's so sweet. Gotta love a husband who supports the horsey habit.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Well... Not every horse rears, and not every horse bucks. :wink: Rearing is lots of work for the horse in fact (as well as bucking). In my experience those lesson horses (especially for beginners) are indeed BTDT packers: very quite and gentle. If you find a barn you like I'd bring your concerns to the trainer. And if you decide on getting a horse one day you can always ask for the help from the trainer on one that is suitable for you.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Realizing we're human, mortal, and breakable tends to quell our enthusiasm for dangerous sports. :wink:

I consider riding horses an 'acceptable risk'. If you've reached the point where it's no longer an acceptable risk, then yes, you need to give it up because it's not IF you'll get hurt, it's when and how badly. That's just the nature of this sport.

A good instructor will help you, but the decision ultimately has to be yours alone whether or not you continue.

I'm older than you by 13 years, and I've had some major equine wrecks. The last really bad one didn't just break bones, it broke my confidence. I found the right instructor to help me overcome my fear, and I got back in the saddle.

The only_ truly_ bombproof horse is a dead one. The live ones tend to be unpredictable, no matter how well we think we know them.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

George Morris is in his mid-70's and he still rides, trains AND jumps. Yes, horses can hurt us, but well trained horses generally don't. Still, if you ride long enough you might break something...even if it's just a fingernail. =D


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You are such a lucky lady for having a man in your life that supports your horsey self 

That being said.. you can't let fear drive your life. I could say "let's fly to Italy and look at all the beautiful art!" but then I think about what COULD happen "oh my goodness, what if the plane runs out of gas and we crash.. or it gets hijacked and we all die.. or it has to do an emergency landing in the ocean and my lifevest won't work.." you miss out on a great opportunity. 
Yes fear is justified, and yes life's choices have extreme risk. I've been told of a little girl.. a perfect 3 (forgive me I could be wrong about age) year old who choked on a goldfish cracker and was now a vegetable.. she used to be a client (before I helped out) at a therapeutic riding center.. her life changed because she ate a goldfish cracker. It happens, and it's sad.. but you can't live your life in fear. 

Then there's me and my horse. My horse used to be deemed a dangerous psycho horse that was so scared, he rather kill himself (and he would try) than have people near him. Because people hurt him badly in the past.. and now he was scared of everything and everyone. I, being the most beginner beginner EVER, was accepted by him and yes we had bad falls and yes I lost my confidence for a moment, but we worked through it. Started at nothing and turned into a WHOLE lot of something  And I'm more knowledgeable because of it. 

If you truly love riding horses, then don't give into fear. Fear will control your life and keep you from things you love.

It's hard, but it's ultimately up to you. I'm glad I got over my fears and my horse worked through his


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I know the feeling. It's a strength thing for me. I'm young, 16 years old, but I never got the "I'm invincible" gene that most other teenagers did. I went through one realy big anxiety stage when I was thirteen where I was scared of everything. If the horse moved its head I was scared. If they walked a little faster than I wanted, I felt like I was going to be bolted with. That only lasted about two weeks and I never told anyone about it. It happened after I took a fall off a green horse I was warming up, and caught my throat on the arena rail. It was like someone had punched my in my windpipe.

Working through the fear is hard. I've had incredibly bad luck for being so young in the sense that I've had a lot of accidents. Each one had me pinned for a little longer than the last. All of them completely and totally my fault, and 100% preventable had I kept a cool head. Almost all of them could have been stopped by something as simple as a one-rein stop. But I didn't think of that. I was one of those people where things flashed right by me, and I almost seemed to black out when I got scared.

But as of yet, I find myself more confident than ever. I still have a strange sense of mortality but I find myself saying "Whatever happens, happens. I'm not going to live my life in a box just because I'm scared."

And so I got over it. No matter what I feel now I can have a clear head. My trainer says its _because _I've grown up, and am no longer a helpless little kid. I know being sixteen and being forty are two completely differant things, but that made me think....When we get older we realize things more than we did when we were young. 

Last year at our second equestrian team meet, the director had us give a moment of silence for a girl who was in a coma from a steer daubing accident. The cow ran under her horses legs and she was rolled over on. Steer daubing was one of my events; And that story scared me.

But what changed then was what he said next.

"I can see the looks on your faces. But don't let that scare you. Remember your horse is your partner, and if you take care of each other nothing can stop you. Accidents happen, that's a part of life. You could slip and kill yourself getting in the shower. Or walking down stairs. You could break your arm slamming it in a car door. Horses aren't the only risks you take in your life...They're just some of the best ones."

Since then I think of what he said everytime I get scared. *"Horses aren't the only risks you take in your life....They're just some of the best ones."*


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

FWIW: Jumping is much more likely to result in a broken neck or concussion than dressage. Studies vary, but it looks like jumping is around 30-80 times more likely to break your neck.

One possibility - if switching to dressage doesn't help your confidence, perhaps going western? Also, an Aussie saddle is essentially a dressage saddle with extra safety gear (poleys). It may be a change in focus and safer equipment will help.

But all riding can maim or kill you. And you are the only one who knows if it is worth it to you.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Corporal said:


> George Morris is in his mid-70's and he still rides, trains AND jumps.


Wow! I didn't even know he's at this age. Somehow I thought he's much younger (in his 50th or so).


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

thank you all for the replies. So that nagging fear I have is something that all riders get at one time or another, right?
I was sitting here thinking should I listen to the voice in my head? Is this normal? That's when I decided to post and ask you all if you ever hear or see something that makes you pause.

When you hear of a person being hurt or killed on a horse, it's always a tragedy. But it just resonates and scares me more if I hear of someone who was killed or paralyzed because they wanted to take a little trail ride than if I hear something happened during eventing. Of course both are tragic but with certain disciplines like jumping, you expect to hear of more accidents. I guess I just didn't realized how something as innocent as wanting a short spring hack could result in a serious accident as a Steeplechase could. 

I think in a couple of days I'll get over it. Fear and riding don't belong together!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I think that fear is what makes you a safe rider. If you're not afraid of injury or death, you're going to be more likely to push the boundaries and do something a little more daring.

I'm terrified of riding, but I still ride. Why? Because I love it. I know I'm risking my life every time I mount a horse, but I also know that I take every precaution. I wear a helmet. If I feel uncertain, I don't push myself. I don't ride 'difficult' horses. That said, I'm training an older Standardbred mare. She used to race and has spent the better part of the last decade raising babies. She was ridden once before I brought her home, and I crawled on bareback two days after I unloaded her. I could have gotten hurt. Heck, I could have been KILLED. I trusted that she wouldn't, and my trust paid off. Granted, I had a helmet on and a spotter. If things would have gone south, my boyfriend was there to call an ambulance, catch my horse, etc. I took precautions, I knew the risks and I recognized them.

Riding horses is a thrill. It's exciting, but like any other extreme sport, you can get hurt. It's just a matter of deciding if the thrill is worth the chance of injury. If you're safe and alert, you can reduce the occurrence of injury.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, I think everyone was felt like this at one point or another. If you didn't feel this way occassionally, it would mean you didn't rationally understand the risks. 

For me, it was a rider and instructor that I greatly admired, who had more talent in her little finger than I had in my whole body, getting killed in a senseless riding accident. I really questioned what I was doing after that. (That was 30 years ago, and I'm still happily riding.)

You've been given some great advice so far: find a good barn, with a decent string of school horses and an instructor that has experience teaching adults. Choose your discipline and level of risk carefully. Buy the best safety equipment you can afford. Even consider a vest if that will help your confidence. 

But I would hope you won't let your fear keep you from doing something you love. 

To quote the eventer and coach Jimmy Wofford "It's okay to have butterflies in your stomach, but you better be able to get them flying in formation."

So good luck to you, and here's to those butterflies being in a nice tight V shape.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I've definitely had that freak out. And then the defensive riding comes out and then you're more likely to get hurt, atleast for me. The more nervous I got the faster the refusals came. 

I recently did get seriously injured, and it was from volleyball. Every person who sees me limping around in my crutches asks what that darn horse did to me. I spent my whole life thinking if I got hurt it would be from horses, and guess what, it wasn't. Everything can be scary, but you can't let everything scare you.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

BSMS that's a good point about switching saddles. I do think I will eventually creep back over to western. I was so much more secure in a western saddle. I wanted to learn at least the basics of English to learn better posture and balance. Then I wanted to get a year of dressage to better understand riding with a horse and how a horse moves. 
I knew so many people who were excellent riders but kind of sloppy and they couldn't tell you a thing about collection or aspects of riding. It was a big kick to get their horse moving and pulling back hard on the reins to get it to stop. I really want to learn what riding really is and understanding a horse's movement. 

I think one of my biggest issues was the size of the horses at my old barn. I've come to the conclusion that while I love the way big horses look, I do not feel comfortable on them. At the old barn there were two kinds of horses. 17 hand TB and warmbloods OR children's ponies. That was it. And the thing is, a lot of the "ponies" were 14 and 15 hands. Definitely tall enough for an adult to ride.
I pointed out one of the cobs once to my trainer and she said, "Oh that's a kid's horse." This horse was around 14.2 hands, I'd say. 
I'm used to how they ride out west where I first learned. Out there cowboys ride 14 hand quarter horses, paso finos, and arabs. They aren't considered small by any means. They hold fully grown men.

Maybe it was just the barn where I rode and that circle of people but they all had the bigger is better mentality. 
I'm going to look for a barn that has a smaller horse I can do my lessons on. I think that will make a huge difference for my confidence. 

Funny how things change because 20 years ago, I had the bigger is better mentality as well. I didn't like small horses at all. I wanted the biggest one I could climb on.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I think we've all had some feelings of reservation at some point with horses. There needs to be a small healthy degree of fear to maintain respect for what we do. 

Injuries & falling are par for the course. It's not a matter of will it happen, but a matter of when it will happen. All we can do is be prepared, stay within our limitations and always be thinking ahead of our mounts to try and minimize the impact when it does.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Before I'd let stories about someone getting injured on a horse stop me from riding I'd look at the bigger picture. A friend I graduated high school with lost her mother as the result of a horse accident the year we graduated. It was upsetting, but neither of use gave up horses. How many people die horribly in car crashes. A drunk crosses the center line and hits another car head on. Do we stop driving or riding in cars?
If you love riding horses then you treat them just like you would any other activity that holds a level of risk (driving, swimming, running, biking, walking across the street, etc...). You take resonable precautions and enjoy the activity.
If we stopped doing anything that had a risk associated with it then there wouldn't be much left for us to do


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Heelsdown said:


> BSMS that's a good point about switching saddles. I do think I will eventually creep back over to western...
> 
> I knew so many people who were excellent riders but kind of sloppy and they couldn't tell you a thing about collection or aspects of riding. It was a big kick to get their horse moving and pulling back hard on the reins to get it to stop. I really want to learn what riding really is and understanding a horse's movement...


I understand where you are coming from. After 3+ years of trying to learn on my own, I started taking lessons last spring. And I was lucky. The western instructor, on my first lessons, was having me make minor shifts in my weight and asking me if I could feel the difference in how the horse moves.

A few lessons later, I was hearing how I needed to feel the horse move its legs so I could learn to time my cues to when the horse could respond.

For the time being, my daughter and I have swapped instructors, and I'm taking private lessons for a while and my daughter has switched to group & their horses. But both instructors I've had are big on little things - how a seemingly small change in posture or wrist/finger movement can make a big difference in how the horse responds.

However, I also like Aussie saddles. In essence, it is a dressage saddle with the knee roll moved up to the thigh - where, IMHO, it is much better at keeping a person in the saddle. If the horse suddenly spins, the poleys (mickey mouse ears) slam into your thighs and keep your hips in synch with your horse. I once ended up with a large bruise on my thigh because it hit me so hard, but it kept me in place. They are not perfect saddles, but I find it much easier to stay on the horse if things go bad. And I've got a mare who likes to bolt, so I've had some practice...

My biggest fault was that I wouldn't relax in a saddle. It took leaving an English saddle behind for me to relax enough to fix some of my problems. Not everyone has that problem, but I did.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

> My biggest fault was that I wouldn't relax in a saddle. It took leaving an English saddle behind for me to relax enough to fix some of my problems. Not everyone has that problem, but I did.


This is so me. And it kills me to admit it, but it's true. 
I can honestly say I have a love for all things horse and that is all disciplines of riding. My heart races at watching barrel racing, yet I can watch dressage or eventing with the same amount of awe. But as much as I love watching the English disciplines, I don't think I'm ever going to be able to relax enough to get it. The horses are too big and the saddles are too small. 

I was looking around for a western barn or at least a barn that did both disciplines. I thought that maybe Virginia being the south there would be more options for western riding but there aren't. Where I lived in Florida, there were huge pockets of western riders. VA doesn't seem to be that way. It's all hunter barns and I think I need to make peace with the fact that due to the size of the horse and the shape of the saddle, a hunt seat is not for me. 

However, what you are describing with an Aussie saddle sounds perfect for me. I've never ridden in one. So it's like a western without the horn?

What I had planned was take lessons, get a better understanding of what riding really was, then maybe in a year or so purchase a horse. I'd love to be able to take lessons in an aussie saddle or even a western saddle. 

I just didn't realize what tall order that was. I want to learn what you'd learn in a hunter or dressage barn, but I want a smaller horse and I want to learn in a more secure saddle. I feel like what I'm seeking is not a possibility unless I purchase my own horse and saddle and just pay for a trainer to come to me. I really wanted to learn more about riding before owning a horse though. 
I realize what I'm seeking probably sounds nuts to many people, lol.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Heels, if you think you'd feel much more secure in a Western or Aussie saddle, then that's your choice. Don't let anyone tell you differently.

I'm a dyed in the wool English rider, but think whatever makes you happiest/most secure, you should do. 

I don't know where in VA you're located, but there are some Western barns and trainers. You just have to look a little harder for them, as they're not the norm.


----------



## diggerchick (Nov 8, 2011)

talk to the instructors at a new barn and explain your fears with them, alot of them can help greatly with your fears!! i have never read anything to keep me off a horse though!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

It's not nuts. You are just taking your reservations into consideration.

When I was younger I was FEARLESS. I rode endurance, jumped my horse off 10ft. cliffs into rivers, when only 13 I camped alone with nothing but a pot, some ramen noodles, my dog and horse. At 19 I spent some time in Egypt conditioning/training Arabian racehorses. We would ride breakneck speed over the dunes, not knowing or caring what was on the other side. I always won my excercises against some impressive competition because I was invincible, tenacious, and fear never crossed my mind. I was also attractive, am an American, and could have been taken at any time. Now I have a hard time even leaving the house.
Last year I was in a terrible car accident and still have loads of problems. It's crushed my ego, I'm in constant fear and pain, and am just now starting to ride again. I've trained and ridden for years and I sent my new horse to the trainers for a TUNE UP! So listening to yourself and taking precautions to make you feel like you are in your "safe zone" will only help you excel in the long run. Just don't let stories of terrible incidents keep you from what you love. You could look back in five years and be kicking yourself for at least not trying to overcome your fears.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Isn’t that funny how people feel secure in specific saddles? I learned to ride in a Western saddle, but I never felt truly secure in it. My instructor switched me to an English saddle and it was like a light switch clicked on. My posture improved, my seat improved… my entire perspective of riding improved. To this day, I feel most secure bareback, but if given the choice, I will always opt for an English saddle. My current saddle is something between an all-purpose and a close contact, but I plan to switch to a dressage saddle eventually.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Isn’t that funny how people feel secure in specific saddles? I learned to ride in a Western saddle, but I never felt truly secure in it. My instructor switched me to an English saddle and it was like a light switch clicked on. My posture improved, my seat improved… my entire perspective of riding improved. To this day, I feel most secure bareback, but if given the choice, I will always opt for an English saddle. My current saddle is something between an all-purpose and a close contact, but I plan to switch to a dressage saddle eventually.


I know it is funny. I loved riding western and I know it does take skill. I just so badly wanted to ride english. But recently I'm realizing that a lot of my fear about riding and starting up lessons again is that in the year I took english lessons, I never truly felt comfortable. There were definitely horses I trusted and loved, but I always found myself wishing I was a bit closer to the ground and there was more leather around me. I definitely agree that my posture and seat improved so much! OMG I look at old photos of me and my posture was horrid. So I have learned so much riding hunt seat. But the security was never there.

I love the close contact of the english saddle but overall I feel more secure in the western saddle. Now I've never actually tried an Aussie saddle but maybe that will give me the best of both worlds. I also would love to try a treeless saddle. 

It's such an ego blow to realize your limitations. But before I consider giving up riding altogether, I'm definitely going to try switching saddles and getting a smaller horse. I really think that will help.
I do love riding. I don't want fear to stand in my way. 

I did find a barn about an hour from me. Further than I like but they seem to offer English and Western. Anyone know anything about these guys? 

DIAMOND P STABLES, LLC - About Us


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Ohh, I had an idea.

Have you ever done the "Cruising" excersize to relax? At my lesson the other day, one of the riders was being really nervous, so my trainer told her to pick her favorite song and sing it while just loping around the arena. Not really steering, just let the horse keep loping and loping while singing your song. We all did it and it was amazing, I wasn't even nervous to begin with but the entire lesson seemed to just relax afterwards and we didn't have to "Cruise" for very long either.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> Ohh, I had an idea.
> 
> Have you ever done the "Cruising" excersize to relax? At my lesson the other day, one of the riders was being really nervous, so my trainer told her to pick her favorite song and sing it while just loping around the arena. Not really steering, just let the horse keep loping and loping while singing your song. We all did it and it was amazing, I wasn't even nervous to begin with but the entire lesson seemed to just relax afterwards and we didn't have to "Cruise" for very long either.


By cruising you mean singing? No I've never done that. I've heard it does help you relax but my trainer never had me do that. That's definitely something I'd have to do alone or if I was with a friend on a trail ride. 

I have read about a lot of people listening to music as they ride. Like keeping the ipod on speaker rather than wearing their earbuds so that they can hear. They've said the music calms them as well as the horse. I'd love to try that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

My horse loves when we blast classical, country, hip hop, alternative.. anything but kid music. He just picks up the tempo and off we go 

Well I think the only way to know if it's any good is to go visit and scope it out, sit in during lessons and figure out if it's the right place for you


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

My little brother was driving home from his job as an electrician's apprentice one evening on wet roads, and someone left Happy Hour not in a state to drive, and came around a bend on the road in my brother's lane and there was a head-on collision at 70 mph. They're both dead now, but it took my brother a couple of years to get that way. He wasn't doing anything particularly risky, either.

I was flying home from a job interview years ago, and my plane took off from Philly at dusk and ran into a huge flock of Canada geese. They died, and they blew holes in the plane and in the wing, and the pilots had to keep the plane in the air long enough to burn some fuel, because there were 300 people aboard a cross-country flight, and if the plane had crashed, it would have made a huge explosion. I was pretty sure that we were about to die for that hour, which felt like 10 years. None of us were doing anything more dangerous than trying to get from Philly to Dallas.

You don't have to do risky sports to wind up in scary situations.

Then there's Courtney King-Dye, and Olympic dressage rider. She was schooling a very well-trained horse last year, but the horse slipped. It didn't even rear or behave badly, it just slipped. And she wasn't wearing a helmet, and she fell off and broke her head, and she's been in rehab all year.

Stuff happens. Scary stuff happens, and it happens whether you're doing adventurous things, or just trying to get home from work. You can't dwell on that stuff, it will paralyze you. I don't mean literally. It will just make it so you don't wind up doing anything because you sit and think about all the awful stuff that maybe could happen. This kind of thinking can ruin your life. 

Much better to do the realistic risk assessment, take preventive action (like wearing a helmet, or getting a very even-tempered mellow horse, or using a Western saddle) where it makes sense, but you can't let it stop you from doing stuff you love! Well, it can, but I'm saying, don't let it!

Have you tried a dressage saddle? They offer a lot more support than an all-purpose saddle or a jumping saddle does. You sit deeper, the back comes up higher, you have your legs longer. Just something to think about in case you can't find a barn that does Western lessons...


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

ThursdayNext said:


> Then there's Courtney King-Dye, and Olympic dressage rider. She was schooling a very well-trained horse last year, but the horse slipped. It didn't even rear or behave badly, it just slipped. And she wasn't wearing a helmet, and she fell off and broke her head, and she's been in rehab all year.


She was actually riding a young horse, at home and the horse fell on her. She was in a coma for a long time and has severe brain injuries and will most likely be in rehab for the rest of her life. The scary thing is that a helmet may have actually worsened the injuries and snapped her neck. It was a freak accident - like getting hit by lightning.
I know more people with broken necks from falling off wearing a helmet than people with head injuries from falling off helmetless.

A helmet is not like some magic safety device that protects you from all injuries around horses. It is a risk mitigation strategy. If you are to fall, then that 2% of your body is protected. To increase safety is to reduce the chances of falling by making sure you are riding a suitable horse, making sure the around surface us appropriate to be riding on, etc...

A safe rider is constantly identifying hazards and removing or avoiding them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I think fear is perfectly normal especially as we get older. It actually frightens me how fearless I used to be, as I would much rather be aware of my limitations than think I am invincible. 

I don't really think that a saddle change will help much. In my personal opinion working without stirrups to secure your seat is what really helps. 

There are days now when I want to ride, but am just have a vibe, so I will just putz around the field while riding rather than really working. My horse loves those days!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> She was actually riding a young horse, at home and the horse fell on her. She was in a coma for a long time and has severe brain injuries and will most likely be in rehab for the rest of her life. The scary thing is that a helmet may have actually worsened the injuries and snapped her neck. It was a freak accident - like getting hit by lightning.
> I know more people with broken necks from falling off wearing a helmet than people with head injuries from falling off helmetless.
> 
> A helmet is not like some magic safety device that protects you from all injuries around horses. It is a risk mitigation strategy. If you are to fall, then that 2% of your body is protected. To increase safety is to reduce the chances of falling by making sure you are riding a suitable horse, making sure the around surface us appropriate to be riding on, etc...
> ...


The horse was young but trained, it slipped, she fractured her skull. She believes, as do others, that a helmet would have prevented the injury. Take the anti-helmet stuff to one of the threads where people are fighting about it, there always seems to be one of those going on somewhere here. Jeez.

OP: you do what you need to. If you need a grab strap to hang on to, or you need to do a bunch of lessons on the lunge line, do it and don't be ashamed of it. It's worth it to get back with the horses.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I second that an Aussie saddle is more secure and you'll feel a lot safer in one. I rode in an Aussie for over 5 months but then switched back to my dressage saddle as it fit him wayyy better and I preferred it


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

ThursdayNext said:


> The horse was young but trained, it slipped, she fractured her skull. She believes, as do others, that a helmet would have prevented the injury. Take the anti-helmet stuff to one of the threads where people are fighting about it, there always seems to be one of those going on somewhere here. Jeez.
> 
> OP: you do what you need to. If you need a grab strap to hang on to, or you need to do a bunch of lessons on the lunge line, do it and don't be ashamed of it. It's worth it to get back with the horses.


If you are referring to a Dressage rider with many gp horses in her barn, then the young horse is not what we consider to be "trained". Broke, yes, but about 4 years off at the very least from the most well trained horses in her barn.
Also, prevented the injury, no. Reduced it, yes. After such an impact a concussion still would have happened (I've had at least one concussion while wearing a helmet). And unless we repeat the horses fall again exactly, it is impossible to know if a helmet would have caused spinal injury or not. Based on stats, its likely if she fell on the brim of the helmet that at least mild whiplash would have occurred.

It's also not anti helmet. I ride with a helmet every day. I just hate when people tout helmets as if they are the end all and be all in every situation and will always save your life. I believe that they are simply a fall back with about a 15% chance of reducing your injuries, depending on the fall. What makes the sport safer is the decisions we make (we're the smart ones in the horse rider relationship!) And the dangers we eliminate. A helmet doesn't fix stupid or unsafe behavior, or make it ok.

I am extremely cautious to practice safe behavior around my horses for their sake and mine. The floors are always swept, the barn aisles are always clear, the arena footing maintained, the arena completely clear of anything hanging or laying, kickboards installed and my horses have a clear understanding of their expectations. Safety is a mindset and in your actions, not a 2lb Styrofoam hat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> It's also not anti helmet. I ride with a helmet every day. I just hate when people tout helmets as if they are the end all and be all in every situation and will always save your life. I believe that they are simply a fall back with about a 15% chance of reducing your injuries, depending on the fall. What makes the sport safer is the decisions we make (we're the smart ones in the horse rider relationship!) And the dangers we eliminate. A helmet doesn't fix stupid or unsafe behavior, or make it ok.


 Yeah, but you had a weird knee jerk reaction to the helmet thing. I mentioned in passing that she wasn't wearing a helmet, which is not a surprising factor given how much of a helmet activist she is. I don't think anyone said she'd have come off clean if she'd been wearing a helmet. I certainly didn't imply that, but you went right off the deep end on the subject as if I'd made some kind of huge pitch for helmets as a save-all. Now we have a three paragraph lecture from you on the subject of helmets, in a thread that has to do with reassuring someone else that it's OK to be afraid about horses and that there are things to do to reduce the risk and hopefully reduce that fear. Save the helmet safety lecture for a thread where it's actually appropriate.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My point is that many of the people (excluding freak accidents like courtney king dye's) who are veggies from horse riding accidents because they slapped some "safety" gear on (like a helmet) and then rode a horse above their skill level in unsafe conditions expecting the "safety" gear to magically save them when they fell off, but they were concussed badly or snapped their necks.

A lot of equine injuries can be prevented by education, knowing your limits and diligence in creating a safe environment to ride and work in. A helmet is your very last line of defense - a risk mitigation measure only. 

Also - you said "a helmet would have prevented her injury" and I'm saying no one can know that. It was a freak accident, and those do happen. Perhaps it was due to complacency.

Like in industry - every incident has a root cause. Safety measures are there for a reason and PPE should always be made redundant!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Heels, like others have said, most sensible people have those fears creep up now and then, whether it's after a fall of our own or hearing of another person that got hurt.

The way that I deal with that fear is just to remember that I am doing everything in my power to prevent the wreck from happening in the first place through preparation of both myself and the horse, knowledge, and careful attention to the horse's actions. Of course, I still get surprised occasionally but it's usually something minor. The _big_ things that horses do almost always have pre-signals that tell you what they are about to do with enough time for you to react.

Everything we humans do carries risks; driving a car, walking down the street, taking a shower, putting toast in the toaster, going to sleep, getting out of bed, going to the store.....etc. A long time ago, I realized that there is no sense in worrying myself sick over what might or might not happen. All a person can do is realize the risks of the action they are doing, decide they are acceptable, and then learn everything they can that will help to minimize those risks.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies. I'm almost embarrassed to say that my fear is gone and I got the horse bug again. Weird! I had an whole month of feeling butterflies and not being sure if I wanted to start riding again. Then I hear about our neighbor's fall that left her paralyzed and I felt like I was done. 
Now I can't wait to get back out there! I'm definitely going to try that barn I posted the link to. It says the owner has done both English and Western as well as dressage. I'm going to tell her about my issues and see what kind of lesson plan we can work out. 
I used to be off and on with my helmet but the past year taking lessons and having to wear one has gotten me in the habit. It's really true that we take risks every day. Common sense and precaution goes a long long way with being around horses. After that, you just have to kind of roll with it. 

My husband pointed that out to me as well. He reminded me how last winter we were in CT having the worst winter either of us has ever known. There was ice everywhere and you always felt like you were going to fall. Where did he end up falling? Coming down the stairs in the house. He was walking down, reaching in his pocket for his phone and ended up slipping down the last 3 or 4 steps. 

One thing I'm definitely going to ask for is being put on a lunge line. My old trainer never did that. Having a really good seat I think will go far in terms of safety as well. I spent so much time fighting with the lesson horse who hated doing anything more than walking. At least on a longe(sp?) line, I can focus on my seat and not deal with steering and going forward.
Thanks again! I do appreciate the encouragement. I'm going to start lessons after Christmas so I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I see the riding bug already got the better of you. Glag to see it. You sounded very conflicted in your OP. I really think, as someone who didn't start riding until I was older, the acknowledgement that bad things can happen makes you a safer rider. You are far more less likely to fall asleep at the switch so to speak and expose yourself to dangerous situations. From your last post, you're obviously in this thing for life, so just stay within your comfort zone and have fun!


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

Heelsdown said:


> I apologize for this sounding so Debbie Downer. I just need horsey people to talk to.
> 
> I had been losing some confidence in riding lately. We recently moved to Virginia and I hadn't had time to find a new barn to continue my lessons. I was doing beginner hunters and I wanted to move into just beginner dressage( just to better understand how a horse moves and collection etc)
> 
> ...


 


I've heard tons of tragic stories. But as with any sport, that's the risk we take. Riding is my passion and I try to practice common sense around these animals on foot and in the saddle. But unfortunately, things do happen. But I think I'd be more miserable if I couldn't be with my horse. I'm not sure if you're into this but I actually work with this lady who does Health/Life coaching for Equestrians. She had been trampled by a horse and lost all of her confidence. She formed a program to help people with similar situations. I've actually helped her when she had a booth at the Midwest Horse Fair and there were tons of people in your situation. Fearful of riding....She calls her program "De-spook you". So instead of de-spooking the horse she helps de-spook you lol. I can give you her name/website if you're interested. She does over the phone stuff if you live far.


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Isn’t that funny how people feel secure in specific saddles? I learned to ride in a Western saddle, but I never felt truly secure in it. My instructor switched me to an English saddle and it was like a light switch clicked on. My posture improved, my seat improved… my entire perspective of riding improved. To this day, I feel most secure bareback, but if given the choice, I will always opt for an English saddle. My current saddle is something between an all-purpose and a close contact, but I plan to switch to a dressage saddle eventually.


 
I feel that way to a point. It seems it's harder to keep a good posture in a western saddle and even harder to grip with your thighs/calves, etc. Which is the main thing keeping you on!!!


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Blondehorselover said:


> I feel that way to a point. It seems it's harder to keep a good posture in a western saddle and even harder to grip with your thighs/calves, etc. Which is the main thing keeping you on!!!


This is very true as well! That's why for me the best of both worlds would be to find a hybrid of an english and western saddle. It seems that the Australian saddles provide that based on what I've read here. 

Definitely dm me the de-spooking lady's name! What a great idea about de-spooking a rider. I wonder if there is anyone like that here in VA.

In my past month of equine soul searching, one thing I realized is that there really is something for everyone. Different sized horses, types of saddles, disciplines. Heck even if I ever gave up riding in the future, there's nothing stopping me from having a lame horse as a pasture pet just so I can be around them. I don't see myself completely giving up on horses. Fear can make you think crazy things. :lol: I just need to find my niche somewhere. I'm hoping this new barn can really tailor a riding program for me like their website says.


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

Heelsdown said:


> This is very true as well! That's why for me the best of both worlds would be to find a hybrid of an english and western saddle. It seems that the Australian saddles provide that based on what I've read here.
> 
> Definitely dm me the de-spooking lady's name! What a great idea about de-spooking a rider. I wonder if there is anyone like that here in VA.
> 
> In my past month of equine soul searching, one thing I realized is that there really is something for everyone. Different sized horses, types of saddles, disciplines. Heck even if I ever gave up riding in the future, there's nothing stopping me from having a lame horse as a pasture pet just so I can be around them. I don't see myself completely giving up on horses. Fear can make you think crazy things. :lol: I just need to find my niche somewhere. I'm hoping this new barn can really tailor a riding program for me like their website says.


 



Never give up! As I've gotten older I've become more aware of what can happen (and I'm only 22) and when I was younger I did some crazy things with horses that I would definitely rethink now. Her name is Anke (On-kah), very nice, listens to you/concerns, and just an all around great person. If you do contact her, you can tell her Stacy told you about her lol. Natural Solutions By Anke, LLC Good luck!


----------

